

Bootstrap 2.2.2 is out - kornnflake
http://blog.getbootstrap.com/2012/12/08/bootstrap-2-2-2-released/

======
KaoruAoiShiho
While Bootstrap is "great" it really needs a viable competitor. There's a tons
of things that could be done better.

The competitor must be really nice looking by default, responsive, use
Stylus/Sass not LESS, and be modular. There isn't one today, but I hope there
will be one in 2013.

~~~
jsdalton
> use Stylus/Sass not LESS

I really like LESS. What am I missing out on?

~~~
rcsorensen
The thing that finally pushed me off LESS was animations, and the contortions
necessary to get to something even approximating DRY for some concepts.

I _think_ it might be a result of trying to be "better CSS" instead of "a
language for generating CSS".

Say you wanted to delay a slide-in-right animation for 50ms per list item. (So
item 1 slides in immediately, item 2 50ms later, item 3 50ms later, etc.)

For that portion, this is what the LESS looks like:

    
    
      -animation-delay(@delay) { animation-delay: @delay; ...vendor prefixes... }
      .delay-child-animations {
        &:nth-child(2n){ .animation-delay: 50ms;  }
        &:nth-child(3n){ .animation-delay: 100ms;  }
        &:nth-child(4n){ .animation-delay: 150ms;  }
        ... more things here ...
      }
    

In SASS, we could do something like

    
    
      @mixin delay-child-animations($max-children: 20) {
        @for $i from 1 to $max-children {
          &:nth-child(#{$i}n){ .animation-delay: ($i - 1)*50ms;
        }
      }
    

References:

[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/8294400/css-animations-
wi...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/8294400/css-animations-with-delay-
for-each-child-element) <http://radiatingstar.com/css-keyframes-animations-
with-less>

------
philfreo

       Assets (illustrations and examples) are now retina-ready.
    

Too bad this is for the documentation pages only and doesn't include bundled
icons. :(

<http://twitter.github.com/bootstrap/base-css.html#icons>

~~~
coderdude
Bootstrap was going to ditch Glyphicons (and IE7 support) with 2.2.2[1] but it
looks like they're either holding off on that or they changed their mind. I
recommend using Font Awesome[2] instead of Glyphicons.

[1] <http://blog.getbootstrap.com/2012/11/09/glyphicons-font/>

[2] <http://fortawesome.github.com/Font-Awesome/>

~~~
sontek
We use fontawesome as well, it makes your site look much nicer.

You can also use <http://retinajs.com/> to scale stuff up if you want.

~~~
wiradikusuma
Even better, pack your own custom glyphs from icomoon.io.

------
hayksaakian
Excellent. Can't wait for 3.0

------
zdgman
When will there be another update on the repository move!

~~~
markdotto
Later this week.

